# Melanotan-II



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

. . been dosing up again . . freckles and moles get darker but fade when discontinuing use

 . . I dont get the 'wood' effect, although it does make me a little nauseous post inj.

anyone else run this 'tide for tannededness and desirability?


----------



## Tim1985 (Oct 9, 2010)

I started some MT2 this past Thursday, it makes me nauseous as well. 



Marquis du Gears said:


> . . been dosing up again . . freckles and moles get darker but fade when discontinuing use
> 
> . . I dont get the 'wood' effect, although it does make me a little nauseous post inj.
> 
> anyone else run this 'tide for tannededness and desirability?


----------



## 1mudman (Oct 10, 2010)

Run 3 bottles of it, darkened freckles and then I hit the tanning booth. I am very fair skinned and 3 visits at 7 minutes had me looking like I was from south of the border. To get the wood effect you have inject about .25mcg per kilo body weight. I was injecting 2500 and it give me wood but not for 4 or 5 hrs later and it seemed the effect was there for a day or so. You dont feel any different, but get with the right woman and it will be there and stay there for quite a while. Tried some of the 141 and didnt think it worked as well as MT II. I was lucky neither product made me feel sick. They both did lower my appetite to the point I had to make myself eat something. Was using frag 176-191 and lost 14 lbs in 10 days 3% BF on the first bottle. Second bottle lost 8 more lbs without the MTII.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)

God stuff... Errybody thought I musta went to Mexico or sum10. I was tanning maybe once erry 10-14 days. Made me slightly nautious, so I'd inject right before bed and try to pass TFO before it kicked in...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

I got some receptor grade on the way ..  Mel-II is the goods!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have skin that would burn in the sun if you went out for 10 min a day?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

Me? No, not unless I was lilly-white. Im not a ranga!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have alot of native american blood so I tan fairly easy already naturally tan


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 27, 2010)

I see why people would use this if they are pale white and cant tan from the sun. But other than that I see no point.

But then again I tan very easy in the sun. Prob the native aussie in me


----------

